

Why investor require start-up having a co-founder? - qatrix

I contacted a lot of investors and accelerators. I found most of them don`t care about the product itself too much, but strongly requiring start-up should have a co-founder.<p>Why?<p>Perhaps some of founder them don`t know about programming or designing, so they may need a co-founder like CTO to responsible for that.<p>But what if the founder is good for both programming and designing skills and more, managing the start-up petty by one person?<p>I think finding or hiring an excellent A-player co-founder and employee is hard and impossible for start-up in early stage, but it may be possible after the start-up received funds from investor.
======
evolve2k
Many accelerators and investors have a basic position that bore out in the
research undertaken in 'the startup genome report'.

'..the findings confirm what are commonly held beliefs, such as the drawbacks
of being a single person founder. Solo founders take 3.6 times as long to
reach scale stage as do founding teams of 2 and they are 2.3 times less likely
to pivot.' [http://readwrite.com/2011/05/28/the-startup-genome-
project-e...](http://readwrite.com/2011/05/28/the-startup-genome-project-exa)

~~~
evolve2k
In short you may be insanely talented but for a new organization seeking
funding and resources you just have half as much people resources to execute
with than the next pair who are seeking the same.

------
NonEUCitizen
Try talking to more investors or bootstrapping.

------
PythonDeveloper
Partially, it's a business continuity issue. The other part of it is that
startups with multiple founders tend to grow faster as the founders feed off
each other.

If you're the sole founder, and you die. It's over. Nobody else is going to
take over with the same energy, passion, and insight you had.

~~~
qatrix
It`s impossible sole forever until die, right?

If the project got fund, it will affirmatively got more talent to join in and
grow.

But why require this too much for early stage start-up while it has no enough
to do that the best?

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Solo founder does not imply solo company. You can hire people -- they'll be
employees, not co-founders.

~~~
qatrix
Yes, I have a part-time employee in current, but not co-founder.

